# Reach the Beach



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone else doing it this year?

I'll be doing it this year for the first time. Since getting into cycling ~3 years ago I'm just sort of ticking off major local rides that I've never done but feel I aught to do. 

Anything I should know going into this particular ride, such as bad roads, etc? I read that last year the police in Amity were giving out tickets to folks who didn't come to "complete and proper" stops at stop signs in town.

Doing the 105(ish) mile route. Should be a good day in the saddle, and the route looks pretty nice, though I've never driven down there so I don't know what riding on the sides of some of those highways will be like.


----------



## tenkerman (Feb 16, 2012)

I'll be there. This year I'm the team captain for the Crank Addicts. It's a good ride. There is a decent climb between Sherwood and Newberg but the rest of the route is either mostly flat or rolling hills. Follow the route markings, even if you see a group of riders go the other way. Just yell out to them that they missed a turn! Hopefully the small town cops will be on better behavior this year, but don't count on it. There can be a pretty strong head wind for about the last 10 miles so be mentally prepared for that one as you come out of the last valley towards the ocean. My group has 3 starting in Beaverton and one newbie joining us in Amity. If you want to join a group of mostly 40-ish riders that don't set a blistering pace, let me know.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Cool, thanks for the heads up about the headwinds, I wouldn't have thought about that. I do a lot of riding on Marine drive, so hopefully I'll be prepared.

Thanks for the invite, though I'm going to go it alone unless I happen to run into a group of riders going my exact pace at that time. Trying to finish in 6.5 hours. Last century I did it took me 7 hours plus stop time on top of that - going to try and cut that time down a bit!

Enjoy the ride!


----------



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

When is this ride? I need an excuse to come up and see my dad, in Gresham!


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Last weekend. 

Or: 51 weeks from now.


----------



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

mcsqueak said:


> Last weekend.
> 
> Or: 51 weeks from now.


Ha!! I just got to a computer, and looked it up!! Oh well, I've got a lot of time to train, I guess?


----------



## tenkerman (Feb 16, 2012)

kevhogaz said:


> Ha!! I just got to a computer, and looked it up!! Oh well, I've got a lot of time to train, I guess?


Get up here! Plenty of rides coming up:
http://www.mvbc.com/nwrides.html
http://www.salembicycleclub.org/content.plx?page=links#anchor92344


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, there are plenty of other good organized Portland-area rides coming up now that summer is almost upon us.

There is a thread here in the Pacific NW section about favorite organized rides, so you should look at that. One coming up in a week or two is the "Pioneer Century", which is pretty nice. It has different length options, and the ride starts out with with a nice climb thrown in after about 15 miles, then gets flat again.


----------



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

tenkerman said:


> Get up here! Plenty of rides coming up:
> MVBC - NW Rides
> http://www.salembicycleclub.org/content.plx?page=links#anchor92344


Wow!! Thanks for those lists!! I'm gonna try and come up, do a couple of those.


----------

